# Boston Whaler vs. Grady White



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We are possibly looking at a 1997 27ft Offshore Center Console Boston Whaler vs a 2000 Grady White 263 Chase. Disregarding motors, which boat do you guys prefer and why?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

whaler but gw has it's good points to


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

6 or 1/2 dozen........

Hard to wrong w/ those choices! My buddy runs a 273 Chase.......solid boat!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Agree with the above--- you cant go wrong with either one.. Check each one out and see how you like the ergonomics of the helm, tackle storage, fuel cap.(if you like to go long, size of fish boxes.. Open up all inspection ports, check for access of bilge pumps, thru-hulls,raw water pumps, jump around on the floor, looking for any soft spots.( you shouldnt find any). See which one you like better. I am partial to the Grady because I own one, but wouldnt mind owning a whaler either..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ive owned my 22 outrage since 1989 and have fished the gulf since owning it. The Whaler is an extremely dry riding boat, while the grady is extremely wet! You may get a softer ride with the GW because youre deeper into it. The BW joke is Grady Wet. Both are extremely well made, but I personally like staying dry. My whaler is an 82 model and is still beautiful, as SKA members will probably vouch for. Good luck with your choice.

Pat


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

my Grady is anything but a wet ride, and is solid as a rock offshore.
I looked at Whalers but chose GW because of a more roomy cockpit design.
And though they aren't inexpensive, it seemed like you got more for your money with the Grady.
It seems to me the smaller the model, the more you go BW. When you increase in size, GW seems to do a little better and has better market share. 
I've known some owners of the BW 14-18 footers and they rave about them.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Grady!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Whaler for sure.


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*One Thang*

my 2 cent's worth,

my brother just sold his 2005 GW 278 CC Chase. Great Boat, handles great, lots of bell and whistles. Sweet A Ride.

I do have two personal gripes,

#1.. from the middle of the boat forward, the inside side walls from the gunnal to the floor slope inward. This ment that at any time fishing the front 1/2 of the boat, your feet would be behind your center of gravity if you were leaning on the gunnel. Very uncomfortable; and a hazard in rough water of falling down or overboard. Now if you are the owner of the boat, well, you can pick the back of the boat. This is purly a passanger gripe of mine.

#2.. the dash has a retractable display for Radar/GPS/Depth Sounder. Very high tech and impressive....BUT.. when driving and operationg the boat, this display is in the up position and it completely blocks all the dash switches (bilge, anchor light, freshwater, running lights, livewell, etc) from eye view. The driver has to lean over the upright display to see the switches and then reach over the upright display to operate any switches.

I have never been on a Boston Whaler so I don't know anything about them.

just my 2 cent's worth and i say this IS ONLY *MY* PERSONAL PREFERENCE.

RH


----------



## fshnmajician (Jun 7, 2006)

the flat chines on the back of a boston whalers are kidney busters and make for a miserable time go for a ride in the chop and you will never want to go on one again. Grady Whites are solid boats


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If the Boston Whaler is the older classic design...which should have the 10.5' beam, you are looking at a tank on water. If it is the post classic with the 8.5' beam...go with the Grady White. When you said Offshore I assumed you meant 27' Offshore...there is a difference. I have the older classic with the Whaler Drive which makes her almost 31' loa...I would not even consider a Grady White relative to this boat. This Boston Whaler hull is a smooth riding, extremely dry, and very stable fishing platform for offshore fishing (not to mention unsinkable)...it is just not as fast as the newer hulls.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Whaler*

I fished many years on a 21' Outrage and have no complaints.

I've also seen many more "For Sale" signs on the Gradys.

Just an observation.

I would love to making this choice.

rr


----------



## phantom309 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just like to point out that there is a world of difference between an '89 whaler and a new one...completely different boats, wrong?


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Whaler! I have two.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Just bought a '99' 26' outrage last week. I shopped around pretty hard and cinsidered a GW. Most people I spoke with thought a little higher of the BW. I had it out 50 miles last weekend and it was a great ride, of course I was in 1' seas. My only colmplaint is it needs a few more rod holders, which is easy to do and there is not enough storage compartments which may be a problem.


Rob


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Best think of the resale value and that kinda stuff. Whaler all the way. GW nice boat but not the resale value. Just doesent compare.

Charlie


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Storage Explained*

I have owned three small whalers. In the posts above there is a recurring point about Whalers having less cockpit room, less storage, less fishbox space, etc. The reason is that all those would-be spaces are stuffed to the gills with flotation foam in Whalers. Even the gunnel is usually filled to the top.


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

It's hard to go wrong with either. The Whaler will hold it's resale better, but can be lite on fuel if you like to go along way. If you are still not sure then check the performance and economical aspects.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*27 whaler*

I know a guy that just bought a new 27 and is already looking for something larger. I guess the offshore bug bit him hard!  Full warranties and you get it WAY below retail! I know for a fact he will make you a smokin deal. Pm me if you're interested and I'll get you in touch with him. He may even catch this thread and respond.
Seeya


----------



## Floridaze (May 16, 2005)

I have a 2004 model 282 GW Sailfish with warranties and all Furuno electronics and Yamaha 225 four strokes that I will make a great deal on. Just bought a Hatteras and giving up offshore fishing. PM me if interested.


----------



## btj_tx (Apr 18, 2006)

We've owned both, and IMO there is no comparison. Although both are well-built and have good resale, the GW has a much better ride. We most recently sold our 306, and it had the best ride of any 30' center console I've been on.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

*I own a Grady*

But my dream boat is a 28 Mckee craft. Grady rides like a Cadillac and she stays dry. Ask a mechanic about pulling wires through a Whaler.


----------



## bandolera (Oct 13, 2004)

Get a Grady, I have a 2003 306 for sale, trying to move up to a 40 express. Grady builds one solid boat, as for the wet ride issue there's not one boat on the market today that is dry in the right conditions.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Grady is a solid boat. Weight, (displacement) is everything. It's a big part of getting pounded to death or cutting the chop. My 24' GW has about 180 gallons of fuel under deck. Don't know what size tanks a Whaler of comparable size will hold under the deck.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Grady-White center counsoles are a very dry ride! As for as resale goes, Grady holds their own as well! I'm a little biased though 

Boston Whaler is a good boat.. probably my second favorite CC. Actually, my wife loves the whalers. They're her favorite fishing boat behind Merritt's and Hatteras. She likes and wants the best...lol

Good luck


----------



## Over The Top (Aug 8, 2005)

I am on my second Grady. My first one I sold last year after 20 years! My new one is a 30 ft CC......love it, very dry, great ride.

Santiago...Over The Top


----------



## ksh9711 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Some smooth some are not all are wet!!*

I 2nd that bandolera,

If they are a dry ride than why do so many boats have spray curtins on them? Even the large sport fishers have curtins on their towers. In the right conditions they are all wet IMO. Some may ride better than others that i am sure of. Just my .02 cents worth.



bandolera said:


> Get a Grady, I have a 2003 306 for sale, trying to move up to a 40 express. Grady builds one solid boat, as for the wet ride issue there's not one boat on the market today that is dry in the right conditions.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks so much for the info. We are looking at both and haven't found much negative about either one. My husband's parents had a Whaler when he was a kid and they put it to the "sink test" and it passed, so he highly believes in them. He likes the fishing room in the Grady though. I think we are leaning toward the Grady if we can get the price right. We have a 21 month old and the high sides of the Grady are a plus for him as well.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ifish2,

What year is the Whaler...just trying to see if it is a classic 27' or the newer model 27'?


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

It is the older one (1997).


----------



## Texas Marine Clean (Apr 14, 2006)

GW seems to clean up better. I don't know if look is something your worried about. BW always need to be compounded, and can become costly.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Boat*

Hands Down , GRADDDDY!


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Both are outstanding boats with great reputations..Hard Choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

I own a Grady...depending on the model ,width ,and weight , both are good boats.Buy the one that fits your needs and by all means go for seatrial in both boats.I can say my grady is not wet ...in quartering seas i get some spray,but otherwise completely dry...
Both hold thier resale well...you see more 1980's whalers and grady's still on the water offshore,than any other makes.....


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Get the GRADY*

I have a Grady White 225 Tournament (Dual Console) and we are fishing the SKA Tournament series out of it this year, not to mention many other offshore trips and of all of the boats that I have owned in the past (10), this has to be the smoothest ride and for a boat of it's size, it is very dry and BUILT LIKE A TANK. If I can be of any assistance, please PM me.

Captain Tony
Go Grady Go - Fishing Team


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Id rather have an uncomfortable ride than to sink anyday.....Whaler fan


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> Id rather have an uncomfortable ride than to sink anyday.....Whaler fan


Same with Grady, you can swamp them but not sink......of course I am a touch prejudiced.

Bob :biggrin:


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Dutch Treat said:


> Same with Grady, you can swamp them but not sink......of course I am a touch prejudiced.
> 
> Bob :biggrin:


 punch a hole in the bow and see if she is still afloat when your callin for the CG and all your assets sittin on the seafloor collectin barnacles...........again .02 cents


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*go with the foam filled bass buster*

Academy has a foam filled plastic bass buster that is unsinkable. add a trolling motor and 10 or so batteries for range and you can save a bundle.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

pollo del mar said:


> Academy has a foam filled plastic bass buster that is unsinkable. add a trolling motor and 10 or so batteries for range and you can save a bundle.


 LOL


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*ALL boats under 24 ft are "unsinkable"*

That is a Coast Guard requirment right? That all boats under 24 feet must have LEVEL flotation; in other words they can swamp but will swamp "level" and not drop to the bottom. I have had my Kenner bay boat filled to the gunnels and it did not sink; just poped up and the water eventually flowed out the scuppers and the transom. Why is everyone so concerned with it being "unsinkable" when all boats are? I guess the larger boats from these two makes are unsinkable where as most others are not? I know a big Luhrs will drop to the bottom, but is this true with most boats over 24 besides GW and BW?

I know you can cut up a BW and the peices will float but how many times does an offshore boat break up into peices?


----------



## Over The Top (Aug 8, 2005)

*GO Grady*

Last year I sold my 24 Grady which I bought new 20 years ago. I just bought another one, a 30 ft CC. What more can I say. Great dry ride!

Santiago (Over the Top)


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Do not know it that is true in 24' and smaller hulls or not; however, you need it most in the bigger hulls as when sitting 30 or more miles offshore and something happens to allow water on board, there is where it counts in my opinion. Boston Whalers patented unsinkable means putting 10,000 #'s on the hull and filling with water (cannot remember how much) and she still floats amazingly keeping the powerheads above the water level thus running. Reality, it is top heavy. Other boats version of unsinkable may be on the surface or even three feet below...not on the bottom however.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

FearNoFish said:


> That is a Coast Guard requirment right? That all boats under 24 feet must have LEVEL flotation; in other words they can swamp but will swamp "level" and not drop to the bottom. I have had my Kenner bay boat filled to the gunnels and it did not sink; just poped up and the water eventually flowed out the scuppers and the transom. Why is everyone so concerned with it being "unsinkable" when all boats are? I guess the larger boats from these two makes are unsinkable where as most others are not? I know a big Luhrs will drop to the bottom, but is this true with most boats over 24 besides GW and BW?
> 
> I know you can cut up a BW and the peices will float but how many times does an offshore boat break up into peices?


No. I have an 18 foot boat that has no floatation whatsoever. If I'm not mistaken CFR 33 was revised in the mid nineties to require "floatation" for outboard and I.O. boats less than 20'. There are a LOT of boats out there which will sink like a rock. HOWEVER, Gradys are now built to incorporate either "Floatation" or "level floatation" standards set by the marine manufacturing association. I don't believe they'll float like a Whaler, but they aren't going to the bottom. I don't however know WHEN Grady started foaming. I suspect it was in the mid nineties.


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

the 1980's model gradys have foam floatation also...


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

FearNoFish said:


> ...I know you can cut up a BW and the peices will float but how many times does an offshore boat break up into peices?


Most of the time when a boat sinks is because of a failed TH fitting. I've been fishing on BW all my life. Thats why I bought one. I also looked at GW. They are a good boat, but they require more horsepower to run and hold about the same amount of fuel than that of a equal size BW. As for the new models they are boath about the same in horsepower rating and fuel tank size. Just do whatever you seem fit. If you feel ok with having a boat that'll sink then get one.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

SNAPPERHEAD said:


> the 1980's model gradys have foam floatation also...


So do the 70's model Robalo


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Whaler all the way! Just bought a 34' Defiance last weekend and have had two other whalers. Loved all of them.

*ifish2* I've got your next boat and she's got your name all over it (or anyone else interested)

26' whaler for sale, look to this link:
(she's a proven fishing machine and life saver)
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=79222


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> I don't however know WHEN Grady started foaming. I suspect it was in the mid nineties.


 Very early eighties if not the latter part of the seventies.........I will call them and see if anyone can tell me.
Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> punch a hole in the bow and see if she is still afloat when your callin for the CG and all your assets sittin on the seafloor collectin barnacles...........again .02 cents


Knowing in advance this is the same as a Ford vs Chevy discussion, I am going to say this anyway.

I presume you can back that statement with documented fact. I have owned Gradys since before you were born and not once have I ever heard anyone make a statement like that.

Just show me your proof and I will shut-up.:biggrin: 
Bob


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Everyone has an opinion. Between the two boats mentioned, I prefer the Grady. If I could swing it, I would get a 306 Bimini w/ Yamaha 250 four strokes. That is a well thought out design. 2006 model came with some nice changes like capt's chairs and a hardtop. They put a big fish box at the rear of the cockpit and the inside of the console has a nice head facility. They also bumped the cost up to about 140,000 which is a tad out of my price range. No, actually, it is way out of my price range.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We have decided on a 2000 Grady 263 Chase. Hope to have it by next week. Thanks for your info. It seems as though either one would have been a good choice. This will be my first offshore boat, so I'm not excited or anything. My husband's parents had several when he was growing up, so he is looking forward to it as well.


----------



## WahooWah (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a 1999 21' BW Outrage which I just purchased this year. I love it. For what it's worth on the unsinkable issue, I put it in a few weekends ago and forgot to put in both of the drain plugs in the in-the-floor fish boxes AND DIDN"T EVEN KNOW IT until I opened one up to get something out. I thought the boat was a little heavy coming up on plane, but that was it!! No water even above the floor (it was just under the floor level), and the drain plugs are in the very bottom of the hull! Now that's unsinkability!!

I looked at the GW's and think they are great boats too, but I would never have believed how unsinkable the BW's really are! Like others, just my $.02.

Mike--I'm the boat that was right next to Ed's--at the end of the dock. They just moved me to an interior slip.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

WahooWah said:


> I have a 1999 21' BW Outrage which I just purchased this year. I love it. For what it's worth on the unsinkable issue, I put it in a few weekends ago and forgot to put in both of the drain plugs in the in-the-floor fish boxes AND DIDN"T EVEN KNOW IT until I opened one up to get something out. I thought the boat was a little heavy coming up on plane, but that was it!! No water even above the floor (it was just under the floor level), and the drain plugs are in the very bottom of the hull! Now that's unsinkability!!
> 
> I looked at the GW's and think they are great boats too, but I would never have believed how unsinkable the BW's really are! Like others, just my $.02.
> 
> Mike--I'm the boat that was right next to Ed's--at the end of the dock. They just moved me to an interior slip.


In deck fish boxes cannot sink your boat, the way they are designed they will not fill up beyond the normal waterline. Besides, a Whaler will float even if it is full of water to the gunnels. Might roll over by being top heavy with a hardtop or big t-top, but will not sink.

I think Whalers are terrific boats, I just prefer Grady White.
Bob


----------

